# nur auf Bestellung kochen / zubereiten



## Captain Lars

Hallo, folgende Frage: Wie druckt man auf Spanisch wohl am ehesten auf eine Speisekarte "Wir kochen / bereiten die Garnelen nur auf Bestellung (zu)"?_

Cocinamos / preparamos / aderezamos las gambas solamente a pedido / por encargo_.


----------



## anipo

Der Satz ist richtig, aber vielleicht wäre "Las gambas se preparan solamente a pedido / por encargo" noch besser.
Saludos.


----------



## Captain Lars

Gracias anipo.

¿Hay alguna diferencia entre "a pedido" y "por encargo" en el marco de un restaurante?


----------



## jordi picarol

"A pedido" no se usa en la península.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## anipo

De nada.
No creo que haya una diferencia.
Quizás "por encargo" sea más utilizable en casos en que la comida fuera encargada con antelación ( antes de que los comensales llegasen al restaurante- p.ej. por teléfono) o para ser consumida fuera del local. Lo cual no quita que se pueda encargar también estando ya sentado en el restaurante.
Saludos (y ¡buen provecho!).


----------



## jordi picarol

En la carta de los restaurantes -en España- se usa la expresión "por encargo". Concretamente lo que puede verse es esto:
-Caldereta de langosta (Por encargo)
-Mariscada (Por encargo)
Esta es la forma que encontrarás en la carta. "A pedido" no lo verás por aquí.
Esto por lo que respecta a "eine Speisekarte ".
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Captain Lars

Ahora ya no me quedan dudas, muchas gracias a los dos.

Un saludo


----------

